# show me what a "perfectly conformed" goat looks like



## liz

Obviously, we have no control over genetics with what we end up with in future generations. Even if each of us had a "perfect" goat in our herds, theres no guarantee that there wouldn't be an imperfect kid.....how would you go about increasing the good genetics without having a "throwback" :scratch: 

This is what I've come up with in the info I've gathered on dairy builds
* Long body with a deep barrel
* Flat long rump
*Brisket extension for support of the barrel
*Level topline with a forward incline
*Sharp withers
* Width in front and rear with a high wide escutcheon
* 2 sizeable teats
* Udders attached wide and high with a smooth blended fore and noticeable MSL

Anything I'm missing?

I don't show my goats, don't have the time or the want to...I just enjoy my cozy little herd and also want to provide quality friendly kids to start out someone elses interest in breeding and milking.


----------



## Mandara Farm

Thanks for posting this Liz. I'm still fairly new to goats (a yearling momma  and I'm still putting the pieces together to learn what good conformation looks like on a dairy goat. This list is helpful.


----------



## Itchysmom

Great list! I think my Sasha is pretty nice. Her rump could be more level I think. Bella seems to have really long legs tho! They are out of a really nice milking line, so I was told. The bucks owner paid $500 for the buck, who is registered. I have no idea what line tho as he has since sold the buck and moved away. I don't have any good conformation pics of them...maybe some day when I can get some help!

BTW, what is a twist? I have seen it several times here and have no clue what you guys are talking about!


----------



## nancy d

Twist is the area from anus down to hocks. You want long thick twist on meat goats. Basically it's where you get the leg roast.
They call it estacheon (sp) on dairy.


----------



## Itchysmom

Thanks!


----------



## KW Farms

For dairy goats...I always refer to these pictures...but i'll keep posting them because they work perfect for these confo. threads!  :thumb: Liz...I think you're really getting a hang of dairy goat conformation. :hi5: Not much I can add...except for some photos. 




























Ideal doe from behind...


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Lovely list Liz! And awsome pics KW Farms! :thumb: I think my girl Vanessa is very nice. SHe has a long flat rump, beautiful topline, strong feet and legs, flat ribbing, a very deep body, nice blending from her neck into her withers, sharp withers,and she is very wide in her escutcheon and carries with width down her hocks. I would like to see her a little deeper in the heartgirth, but overall I love my little Vanessa! :thumb:


----------



## nancy d

Good stuff Liz, thank you! Until now I was clueless when you all talk about medial suspension.


----------



## liz

I'm glad that this brought the responses it did! Kylee...those pics are great references, now....to get good pics of my own girls/boys and be able to pick out strength and weakness is going to be a challenge! For one, it's hard to see the true form through hair and with my does drying off, udders are out.

Lost Prairie...because you have your pretty little girls in your sig AND they always catch my eye...both are beautiful doelings but I do think I like Heartbreaker's form best, both have a similar build but I think it's easier to see with HB's coloring.

I'm still learning and I think I've come a long way in the last 4 1/2 years of raising ND's....live and learn right? I know what it feels like to want, get then regret so I definately would rather educate those who want a "good goat" on what to look for as well as be able to point out the good traits in each of my own.
I love my goats and though I've caught flack for the hayburners I have, I can only keep so many and of course I'm willing to make sacrifices to get what I want for improvements...which is why Chief is for sale, he makes nice looking kids and would likely make better kids with does that have very strong points where he is weak, he doesn't compliment my does but could do better with other lines.
Binkey is out of older lines and I have seen so much improvement with her over the last 3 freshenings that she is a doe who was well worth the $, Penny is also out of some older lines...and different than Bink, the udders behind her are impressive and I'm totally in love with her dairyness.

I milked my cross does long before I even knew there was a "dwarf" dairy goat, I happily milked Bootsie through 8 freshenings even though there was barely enough room between her teats and the milk pail for my hands and her udder was like an upside down heart..she gave me over a quart a day, My late Dolly had a very capacious udder for a pygmy, short fat teats that tipped forward but gave nearly 2 quarts a day with each of the 4 freshenings she had before she passed...Tilly was the same way..Bootsies daughter, better "up there" udder though it was like an upside down heart as well, she gave a quart a day.....it wasn't until I milked Binkey for the first time that I fell in love with what a "dairy goats" udder was compared to a cross pet quality does... to me, there is nothing wrong with milking any doe you want to milk, if they're giving take it, I just know that it's more comfortable and easy for me to milk a doe that is bred to be a milker and thats what I want Dollys Acre to be known for... well built little goats that have the udder genetics to put into the milk pail and be able to do so throughout each freshening. My hayburners are here to stay...I've already had to bury 2 and don't plan on any leaving me until I have to dig another hole...even Teddy who was my "problem child" and I threatened to make him into jerky, after some housing adjustments...we have come to terms and he has a peaceful happy existance now :wink: Hank is retired and at 7 years old, I won't even think of selling him, I've had him since he was 7 weeks old and I can't imagine him going to a better home than he has here.


----------



## Mandara Farm

Terrific pics, Kylee! Thanks for posting!


----------



## StaceyRosado

I would add the following Liz

-rump that is level from side to side (not tented)
-rump that when viewed from the front of the goat is wide at the hips going down to even wider at the pins and then narrowing again toward the tail (like a kite or diamond)
-toes straight ahead in front and rear.
-hocks spaced nicely apart and not turned in (or only slightly)
-tight shoulders (if you can get your fingers between the shoulder blade and withers they are loose)
-elbows that stay tight to the body


----------



## RMADairyGoats

liz said:


> Lost Prairie...because you have your pretty little girls in your sig AND they always catch my eye...both are beautiful doelings but I do think I like Heartbreaker's form best, both have a similar build but I think it's easier to see with HB's coloring.


Thank you Liz! It is always nice to hear! :hug: Vanessa has a little stronger brisket than Moja (Heartbreaker)but overall I think they are both nice girls!


----------

